# Favorite onigiri filling



## cyp450 (Jun 8, 2016)

Hi all, when I was in Japan I greatly enjoyed the 100 yen onigiris at convenience stores. I think I've had salmon, pork belly, pulm, and radish onigiris and was wondering what other varieties people have encountered and what are your favorites. My favorite is pork belly but that is an unfair comparison to the vegetables.


----------



## XooMG (Jun 9, 2016)

Kimchi, probably.


----------



## Iggy (Jun 9, 2016)

Salmon!

Miss them... :sad0:


----------



## JayGee (Jun 9, 2016)

Mentai (salt cod roe)!


----------



## panda (Jun 9, 2016)

Omlete, pickled daikon


----------



## ecchef (Jun 9, 2016)

***. ?!?! Umeboshi. 
Tuna/mayo is a close second though.
Popular here is onigiri with omelet and spam, which is a good drunk food (when we were allowed to drink anyway).

Why is u-m-e censored? That's friggin stupid.


----------



## Castalia (Jun 9, 2016)

Umeboshi +1


----------



## panda (Jun 9, 2016)

Can't do spam, but I substitute seared hot dogs


----------



## daveb (Jun 9, 2016)

D, Need a care package?


----------



## Hianyiaw (Jun 10, 2016)

I like mine with unagi and mentaiko


----------



## ecchef (Jun 10, 2016)

I almost forgot about konago. Nice textural contrast with the rice.
Not a huge fan of mentaiko, but unagi sounds good.


----------



## _PixelNinja (Jun 10, 2016)

Umeboshi or okaka.


----------



## rami_m (Jun 10, 2016)

I miss them terribly. Any idea where to get them in sydney?


----------



## Iggy (Jun 10, 2016)

rami_m said:


> I miss them terribly. Any idea where to get them in sydney?



Me too... where can I buy them in germany?
(in Paris there was a store but here... never seen one...) :dontknow:


----------



## cyp450 (Jun 10, 2016)

You can always make them! I think the molds are around $1 on eBay. Also, I'm thinking that fermented tofu or Chinese sausages would make great fillings as well.


----------



## cjans (Jun 10, 2016)

i like shiso and pine nut - jpan pesto!


----------



## _PixelNinja (Jun 10, 2016)

cyp450 said:


> You can always make them! I think the molds are around $1 on eBay.


All the fun is in making them by hand : )


----------



## YG420 (Jun 10, 2016)

***!


----------



## YG420 (Jun 10, 2016)

Umeboshi! u m e was censored lol


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jun 10, 2016)

I'm on it. Will report back with pics. I've got no kids all weekend, just a smoking hot date with my knives and kitchen. I've never cooked onigiri but we're going to give it a try.


----------



## Iggy (Jun 11, 2016)

Yeah of course I can make them... but I especially liked them as a convinient way of getting something delicious on a business trip or something...


----------



## Asteger (Jun 11, 2016)

Tuna mayonnaise w a bit of wasabi, hands down. Others only if these are sold out, or just pass come to think of it


----------



## panda (Jun 11, 2016)

mucho, why dont you do a shaved smoked brisket one with carolina bbq sauce!?


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jun 11, 2016)

Panda, good one. I've got some smoked pastrami, add sauerkraut w/thousand Island sauce


----------



## panda (Jun 11, 2016)

pastrami, mmm, with brunoise pickles, whole grain mustard and crushed up rye chips!


----------



## ecchef (Jun 12, 2016)

There's always natto.


----------



## Dardeau (Jun 12, 2016)

Somebody pm me why u m e is censored, I thought I knew all the dirty words!


----------



## daveb (Jun 12, 2016)

I'm curious as well. Maybe Jim's MIL initials?


----------



## panda (Jun 12, 2016)

Ugly.munchkin.eater


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jun 12, 2016)

I haven't made a any onigiri but I'm thinking that fish cake, crab stick, kimchi, cooked egg and tobiko would be good. Or is that too close to gimbap?


----------



## panda (Jun 12, 2016)

Gimbap is kani, fish sausage, egg, spinach, carrots, and pickled daikon. So totally different.


----------



## TurboScooter (Jun 12, 2016)

U/m/e is one of the lines of a private label brand of stones that's censored, so I'd guess that's why. But then why not censor the word "bamboo" for the same reason?


----------



## Asteger (Jun 13, 2016)

ecchef said:


> There's always natto.



Natto? Natto wa nat-to goodo ne


----------

